# Question on how to handle commission requests



## Aeria (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been taking commissions for some time now and have had an increasing problem with more people asking for commissions than I can fill. This might not sound like a problem, but...

I've been trying to keep things neat by offering set 'slots' for commissions roughly once a month. These are a set number of first-come, first-serve commissions. Once they're full, I don't take any more until the next slots. Sometimes I've had to ask people to wait until the next slots when I get more inquiries in a short period of time than I have room to address. Lately, people have been asking if they can pre-order because of busy schedules or other circumstances. I understand people might not be online when I put up my slots, and I feel bad when people who really want my stuff repeatedly miss a chance, but at the same time, I want to be fair to all my potential customers. It's difficult and not really right to make an exception for one person when I have four other people asking the same thing and only six slots going up that month.

I imagine popular artists have some kind of solution for this problem. I've been trying to think of a new way to take commissions in light of it, but I'd rather hear from people who already have something tried and true in place than fumble about and potentially make things worse. If I haven't clarified my problem enough, feel free to ask questions. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2010)

*shrugs* I'm not popular enough that when I saw COMMISSIONS OPEN GAIS people start flooding me with comments. I just take what I get.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

Just build a working list. If it gets a little long, who cares?

You do 6 a month and your list is 24 long, someone at the end knows it may take 4 months for a commission. However, only ask for moneys in month blocks. Some may decide they no longer want, or can't pay, so they get bumped off, someone else gets theirs a little early.


----------



## Aeria (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Voidrunners. I was thinking of doing a waiting list something like that. Here's something I'm wondering: how long do you think it is appropriate to wait for payment/a response from the people on that list? 24 hours? 48 hours?

Would people on a waiting list get angry if I did a bunch and then announced 'hey guys, taking a break for two weeks' or something like it? I'm also wondering whether the people who contact me now about pre-orders wouldn't still try to get an exception...

If I felt even the waiting list was getting too long, would it be bad form for me to say I'm not accepting any more to the waiting list for a while?

Sorry, I overthink new things and try to cover all the angles before I even get there.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2010)

Aeria said:


> Thanks, Voidrunners. I was thinking of doing a waiting list something like that. Here's something I'm wondering: how long do you think it is appropriate to wait for payment/a response from the people on that list? 24 hours? 48 hours?
> 
> Would people on a waiting list get angry if I did a bunch and then announced 'hey guys, taking a break for two weeks' or something like it? I'm also wondering whether the people who contact me now about pre-orders wouldn't still try to get an exception...
> 
> ...



Haha, I'm always working in the fear that I'll take too long to finish people's stuff. XD So far I haven't encountered anyone who's said UR WORKIN TOO SLOW, and people have been pretty alright with my taking the occasional break. Just as long as you let people know you'll be away for a while, I think usually they don't mind.

I usually give people up to a week to respond. After that their spot is empty again.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 10, 2010)

Aeria said:


> how long do you think it is appropriate to wait for payment/a response from the people on that list? 24 hours? 48 hours?



5-7 days.



> Would people on a waiting list get angry if I did a bunch and then announced 'hey guys, taking a break for two weeks' or something like it?



They want what you can give them. If they can't understand that the artist is a person as well, then fuck them. 



> I'm also wondering whether the people who contact me now about pre-orders wouldn't still try to get an exception...



Probably. But if you have a waiting list, they should have got in there quicker. They're not going to die because they had to wait an extra fortnight for a drawing.



> If I felt even the waiting list was getting too long, would it be bad form for me to say I'm not accepting any more to the waiting list for a while?



Not at all. Stop trying to think about other peoples emotions, cos they sure as hell don't care about yours. They *want* your art. They don't give a shit if your parents have just died and you need time off. To the average punter, an artist is an art machine. Money goes in, art comes out. There is no person in there.


----------



## Aeria (Apr 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Stop trying to think about other peoples emotions, cos they sure as hell don't care about yours. They *want* your art. They don't give a shit if your parents have just died and you need time off. To the average punter, an artist is an art machine. Money goes in, art comes out. There is no person in there.



Good point. I'm probably trying too hard to not be off-putting. Thanks again!


----------



## SpartaDog (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> 5-7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. That's why I really, really prefer doing commissions for people I've met in person, and preferably with them there while I'm working, because then they realize there's a human being that puts time and effort into it. If they see you working on it, even better.


----------



## Asher_Tail (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish I was bombarded with commissions, lol.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish I was bombarded with adoring yet attractive women who actually gave a shit about me, but that ain't happening either. Life is shit, get a helmet.


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 12, 2010)

You can offer a commission auction every now and again to people who can't get in on your regular slots quickly enough... a week should be a good enough time that anybody who wants to bid on it will have.


----------



## heresydarling (Apr 12, 2010)

I just have a list, ordered by date. I tell people up front that I am slow (I am.) If they're okay with that I put them on the list with the date they agree to a commission and work through my commissions first-come, first-served. If it's been a while since I spoke to them (if the previous commission took me a few weeks, or whatever) I touch bases with them again asking if they are still interested.

DO NOT I repeat DO NOT fall into the trap of letting them control you and your productivity. Take the commissions you want to take. I personally reserve the right to say no to pretty much anything involving macro-herm-foxtaur-dicknipples (your mileage may vary) and no matter how hard-up I am for cash I know that I will be hating myself the whole time I paint it and cringe every time I see it in my gallery or theirs (assuming I ever even post it). No money is worth that. 

If someone asks for a ridiculously complicated picture (and you have no idea if you can ever do it) say no. If a friend asks for a commission (and you are in good standing with this friend, and love to draw their character, or whatever) you can totally do it ahead of Count Cubvore and his writhing Cubone lesbian bondage twins if you so desire. Whenever my commission backlog looks terrifying I'll do a few "easies" - for me, pinup girls. They are fun to draw and I get them done quickly, which a) Makes me happy and easier to work with, b) cuts down on my backlog which also makes me happy and c) breaks any artblock I might have. A HAPPY ARTIST IS A PRODUCTIVE ARTIST. An artist who lets commissioners upset them too much is a step away from "Leaving FA forever screw y'alls". I notice that sometimes when I get stuck on a commission and get horrible art block I don't draw ANYTHING, not even personal art, and that's just depressing.

Just like Voidrunners said, to most people artist = art machine. People who can't/don't do art have no idea of what goes on there. It's not like "hey, build this computer" or "hey, make these cupcakes" - it's not just physical labor and you can pump out awesome pictures without fail and if you don't do it RIGHT NOW then you're just lazy.

Do not worry about those who don't get in on your commission slots. They can try again next time. If you notice that someone consistently just misses the deadline and they are active on your page (commenting, etc) then you can throw them a bone if you want but don't feel that you are obligated to.

I'm a little rambly here so not sure I made much sense, ah well.


----------



## Aeria (Apr 18, 2010)

heresydarling said:


> I'm a little rambly here so not sure I made much sense, ah well.



No, that's more good advice, thank you.

The stuff I get high demand for actually isn't pictures but handmade character charms. The challenges are similar, though, and I'm glad other artists like you have taken the time to tell me how they feel about it. Buyers tend to be louder outside of places like this. I appreciate it.


----------



## Grouchinator (May 26, 2010)

My advice is to figure out how many pieces you can do comfortably in one month. Do you do one piece from start to finish, and then move on to the next one? Or do you work on a few at a time? Really, it comes down to you being able to work happily, and enjoy working. If you make the waiting list too long, it will loom over you and cut down your productivity, because all you'll be thinking about is how long the list is (or the opposite may happen, you might be motivated to work faster, who knows?). 

Don't overwhelm yourself, because then doing something you enjoy will become a chore, and it will show. Vary your commissions also. Have a few slots for sketches, a few for lines, and a few for color, and a few for anything else you feel like doing (badges, ATCs, icons, etc.).
I'm not saying how you should do things, I'm speaking from experience. There is no set way for an artist to do business, it all depends on what they know they can handle.

It all may seem like "duh, common sense!", but often times, common sense is jumbled when you bite off more than you can chew, and try to be an art factory.

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 26, 2010)

What I'd do if I had people waiting to commission me like that would probably be take a month once in a while where I didn't offer any "official" commission slots, or offered fewer, and just contacted those people saying "I know you've been waiting and that first come hasn't worked out for you, I can fit you in this month if you like". 

Because first-come when you have limited slots can get rather frustrating for the potential commissioner when you have a global community.


----------



## Centradragon (May 27, 2010)

Well, if you're getting a lot of business maybe it's time you raise your prices a little.  XD  It'll slow business enough to be manageable, and you'll get some extra money to boot.

It's all about finding a balance, I guess.  c:  I'm the same way sometimes... I really hate slots filling up SO quickly.  I used to charge $5 for a clean sketch, and it gradually raised to $15, etc... I still got plenty of business despite the price hike.  It can be done because you value your time and people want your art.


Good luck finding a solution!


----------



## KingCabbage (Jun 3, 2010)

Definitely try raising your prices (also your charms are WONDERFUL I can see why they are in such great demand!)

I don't have this problem but I do think this classic fable might help how you feel about this:



> "I shall have to sell that donkey of ours," said a miller to his son. "I can not afford to keep him through the winter. I will take him to town this very morning to see if I can find a buyer. You may go with me." In a little while the miller, his son, and the donkey were on their way to town.
> 
> They had not gone far when they met some girls going to a party. They were talking and laughing as they went along. One of them said, "Look at that man and boy driving a donkey. One of them surely might ride."
> 
> ...





You can't please everybody, and you shouldn't make yourself sick by worrying that people are angry at you.  It's the internet.  Be as fair as you can be and let the rest take care of itself.

Best of luck with your commissions!


----------

